# My last hope : BU, LMU, or Northwestern



## Zaff (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm an international applicant. So, pardon me for bad english.

I'm so doomed with the application session this year. 
After finished my two short film production i realized that i had been too late for applying for my top priority campuses which are Columbia, UCLA, USC, AFI, NYU. 
Too late for me because i'm not attending any TOEFL test yet. So, even i'm trying to get the test tomorrow, the result will announced after the first week of december. NYU and AFI are the last two universities who still opened the apps, but it will end in december 1. So it's only waisted of money and effort. 

Now my remaining hopes are LMU, Northwestern, and BU. At first, BU in my very last list, but after i read the whole program's websites and compare among them, eventually BU become my top list. But there's wedge in my though. 

*1.* I really passionate about screenwriting, but what i really love is, my scripts that i finished during college to be filmed. It's that possible in BU ? Working along students from another program to makes our script to visual medium ?

*2. *I really confused about the thesis. Is the thesis for the student of screenwriting program submitted written only ? Or the thesis must be filmed by teaming up with student from another program ? 
(In my country, the thesis for student's undergraduate film program is only accepted in visual medium only, so the whole student from different majors likely to make a team to finish the thesis. 1 thesis/title for 2-5 students)

*3. *Between BU, LMU, or Northwestern,, which college that provides best milieu for team-working with another program ? I'm not getting any satisfactory answer after lurking this wonderful forum.


----------

